# Band saw questions



## Little Boy Blue (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, I am just looking for some advice on band saws. I am wanting one with sufficient power to cut hard wood for the purpoes of making necks for banjos. 

I was wondering if there was anybody on here with experience of using band saws and if you could advise me which band saws will be good enough to do the job and what is the minimum power motor that I will need to cut hard wood. 

I am based in the UK so if you could suggest brands of Bandsaw that are available in the UK please.

Your time in this matter will be greatly appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Power Tools & Machinery*

Little Boy Blue,
Will get better responce in *Power Tools & Machinery*


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed*

Will get better response if names of tools brands available in UK are posted. :blink: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How thick is the hard wood you want to cut?

Are you going to be cutting a lot of this wood (production) or just occasionally (hobby)?

George


----------

